# Here's shield K9 offering an insight on Breeder Choice



## Mr.millenium (Nov 13, 2020)

I like videos like this because I used to train all my friends dogs and they all buy the akc show line American ones and they say how nice it looks etc. Which I agree. Workability, nerves, and temperament can best be shown in this video. He also has videos with corrections. I know for my people that do dog sports can understand. I don't participate in it but have friends that have dutchies that do and nerves are well bred. Let me know what you think about his style. Every trainer learned from somebody and I was fortunate enough to live on a dog kennel 2018. I worked with 20 plus dogs a day. I had no social time. Just sharing what I've learned and worked for me.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Haz is an experienced working dog trainer and breeder. I was thinking he was active in this forum years ago but couldn't tag him. Maybe it was another forum.

He's got a good channel.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Mr.millenium said:


> I like videos like this because I used to train all my friends dogs and they all buy the akc show line American ones and they say how nice it looks etc. Which I agree. Workability, nerves, and temperament can best be shown in this video. He also has videos with corrections. I know for my people that do dog sports can understand. I don't participate in it but have friends that have dutchies that do and nerves are well bred. Let me know what you think about his style. Every trainer learned from somebody and I was fortunate enough to live on a dog kennel 2018. I worked with 20 plus dogs a day. I had no social time. Just sharing what I've learned and worked for me.


Where did you work?


----------



## Mr.millenium (Nov 13, 2020)

David Winners said:


> Where did you work?


I work in a California as a Chem engineer and work full time. I train to help my community because im seeing owners that go full positive and they get their kids or family members hurt isn't and the result they wanted wasnt met. Mostly friends and family friends that have a show line but heck man I see that breeders are also responsible for the mess. Moreover is the info they have and lack of understanding a poor dog quality. All dogs need a home. It's just the bad breeding I think .


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

David Winners said:


> Haz is an experienced working dog trainer and breeder. I was thinking he was active in this forum years ago but couldn't tag him. Maybe it was another forum.
> 
> He's got a good channel.


He was a HUGE help to me with Shadow. I had no access to a local trainer when we were in Calgary and he very patiently explained stuff and made videos for me. I refer people there every chance I get. He was on this forum. I believe he was banned.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> He was a HUGE help to me with Shadow. I had no access to a local trainer when we were in Calgary and he very patiently explained stuff and made videos for me. I refer people there every chance I get. He was on this forum. I believe he was banned.


Thanks!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I can't believe the comments - people saying 'oh, with the right training and people who understand her she'll be fine..."

NO> NO> NO! What part of 'it's genetic' didn't you hear??

I had a dog like this. She was fine when I brought her home at 8 weeks, then around 9 months, things went south. Did hours and hours of training and socialization with her. Near the end of an 8 week training course, she FINALLY got over her fears enough to take a treat from me, and sometimes from the trainer. Progress was made but it was VERY slow. At age 2, she still couldn't pass a basic temperament test, and when a small puppy came running towards her, she tore the leash out of my hand and ran away in panic.

I knew the breeder, and was there when my pup was born. Those pups were socialized with large dogs, small dogs, kids and cats before they went to their new homes. There was NO REASON for her fear other than genetics!

Others who bought dogs from the same breeder also had issues with fear and timidity.


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

@Mr.millenium 
I believe David wants to know at which kennel you worked.

I follow Shield K9's channel. Lots of good info there.


----------



## Mr.millenium (Nov 13, 2020)

David Winners said:


> Where did you work?





Sabis mom said:


> He was a HUGE help to me with Shadow. I had no access to a local trainer when we were in Calgary and he very patiently explained stuff and made videos for me. I refer people there every chance I get. He was on this forum. I believe he was banned.


TY for the history. I believe his truthfulness in preserving German standard German shepherd might offend people. I also think and give each trai


chuckd said:


> @Mr.millenium
> I believe David wants to know at which kennel you worked.
> 
> I follow Shield K9's channel. Lots of good info there.


I see. I worked at dogsofamerica Stanley of Lake elsinore.


----------

